# Can I insist?



## leltel

We have an exploded headlamp. Took our van to Brownhills Swindon last week, about an hour before they were all given the bad news that they were closing. Since then have been waiting for Newark to get back to me regarding replacement under warranty. Today, an email arrives, Sorry but Hymer will not authorise a replacement under warranty, replacement cost is £1475.05, please contact us to arrange the works. 
I emailed this particular person straight back and asked for a copy of the correspondence between Newark and Hymer, no response. Am I entitled to this information? I am just a bit concerned, especially as I had to forward the pictures Swindon sent to me because they couldn't find the file, although when I spoke to her Monday, she was reading the information sent to her from Swindon regarding our case!
We have an Exsis-i 522


----------



## bognormike

you say "exploded" - how did it happen? If it was a stone from the road, isn't that just a repair job, and therefore out of warranty? Just thinking aloud, really, but if it was a fault in manufacture, it's a warranty problem - assuming its still in the open period 8)


----------



## cabby

I would have thought that you could at least have the reference for the contact with Hymer so that you can contact hymer yourself.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd

Lesley

I would make direct contact with Hymer if I were you. We all know the reputation a certain MH dealer has for customer service.

As we discussed on Saturday there is a known "issue" with these particular lights. I would therefore gather as much evidence as you can (as in the number of others who have suffered similar failures) and then suggest, very nicely, to Hymer, that there is clearly a quality control issue and ask them what they have done about getting replacements from THEIR suppliers!!! Remember Hymer buy the parts in, they dont make them themselves. 

It might even be worth speaking with your insurance company who may well take up the fight with Hymer on yor behalf.

Good luck.

(the fizzy is really good, thanks again for bringing it back for us, and big hugs to Marmite !!!)


----------



## inkey-2008

Has the lamp damaged the van body or is it just the lamp replacement. I would contact Fiat or Mercedes to find out how much the parts are from them.

Or are they Hymer parts.

Andy


----------



## erneboy

It seems Hymer have a problem with the lights on recent A class vans just shattering. If yours fits the description I suggest you look for a recent post on the topic written by PhilK, he had that problem and it was resolved satisfactorily.

I suggest searching for his user name or looking at recent posts in the Hymer section, Alan.


----------



## leltel

Thanks everyone, Marmite says hello. Just for everyone else, it happened after being parked up for 30mins, no lights on previously. There is a known fault, where this is happening and the indication is that for some reason the left hand lamp is not cooling as it should, causing the explosion, however it is pot luck if you get it on warranty. I have spoken to Hambletons (spelling?) today & although they are a little more expensive, even further away, they have given me the email address for Hymer customer service direct in Germany and advised me to contact them, I have and am awaiting a reply from them. I guess I want to know how they came to the conclusion and as you say Andy, how many others with the sameb batch number as ours have been refused a replacement. It may be that there is more than one faulty batch. Have to say that Hambleton's were very helpful. Sorry for rambling!


----------



## motormouth

I was waiting for someone else to question the price. But as no-one has, is that price correct? £1475 for a headlamp ???
Blimey.


----------



## leltel

Thanks Alan, will look now. Andy it is on a Ford and they are Hymer parts only! Our van is only 3years old too.


----------



## leltel

motormouth said:


> I was waiting for someone else to question the price. But as no-one has, is that price correct? £1475 for a headlamp ???
> Blimey.


Yep & that is the cheapest price! Not something I would have expected to be expensive but they are Hymer issue only, halogen glass units and the whole unit has to be replaced.


----------



## erneboy

Just a thought but if you can't get redress I would see if it's possible to modify a little and fit a different light, Hella or the like. I can't imagine that would be too difficult.

In fact someone manufactures that unit and sell it to Hymer, it's unlikely to be exclusive to them as there would not be sufficient volume so it may be available elsewhere for a different application at a better price, Alan.


----------



## Antonia

*What price?*

Hi

£1475.00 for a headlamp? Really? What, is it gold plated and suitable for use on the Space Shuttle?

Either someone is having a laugh or its time to NEVER buy a Hymer.

Antonia :lol:


----------



## Hymie

*Shattered Headlamp*

Hi,

It is a fairly common problem unfortunately on the B-SL.

Is the lamp the same on the Exsis? - it looks very similar from pictures.

When ours failed, Hymer UK were efficient - but not so happy when i informed them i would like it done at Newark instead of Preston - but it was done ok under warranty.

We did have to supply a photo of the label showing serial number.

I have read of one chap who has had 3 x replacements i believe? - his
MHF membership is under Standup it might be worth contacting him.

I believe he had similar issues with Hymer Uk, but as he was travelling to Germany anyway he called into Bad Waldsee and they changed it very promptly - his van was also out of warranty like ours.
If you end up with no option but to replace yourself - buy one from Germany - im sure you will find a dealer to supply to the uk ok.

If you speak to the service centre in Germany - ask for Guntram Kibele - he speaks perfect english and is very helpful.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## gaspode

I would be very suspicious of that price quote.

I had a wing mirror glass broken during a recent French trip (don't ask :evil: ) and when I returned home asked Travelworld (N&B UK agent) to quote for a replacement glass. After sending the wrong item (despite ordering by the vehicle serial number) they announced that the glass in question could not be obtained unless the whole mirror assembly was purchased at a cost of just under £300 + VAT.

The mirror was badged as a "Wilke" so I searched for other suppliers but the only other supplier I could find in the UK was Plaxton who wanted £88 + VAT for a 24v version of the glass unit. Knowing that Hella supply most of the lighting and accessory units to Hymer (N&B are owned by Hymer) I searched their (absolutely enormous) product list and found a mirror that looked suspiciously identical to the Wilke badged item with a part number that was also suspiciously similar. I phoned the local Hella agent and ordered one which was delivered next day. Guess what - same item, same part number embossed on it, and the price - £25.90 + VAT.

Talk about a racket?

Try your local Hella agent.


----------



## leltel

If I could figure out how to get a picture on, I would but cannot for the life of me figure it out. I have now again been on to the insurance company. They have agreed, for an excess, to replace it..thank you Aviva via Comfort.
However, my premiums will go up and I don't think I will be able to shop around as our renewal is due in August and this will still be running then due to the time it takes to get the headlamp (not going to BH if I can help it).
I believe that the lamps are the same Dave. My brother in law is an mot inspector, but he can only get a new one from Hymer Uk, Hella do not supply these to anyone else, unfortunatley, it is more expensive than the BH quote.....I am hopeing to go to Peter Hambiltons though as their customer service today was second to none, they may also be able to help with the bits of plastic that keep snapping in my poor pride and joy. Have to say that we thought this one would last us for the next ten years, however my confidence in it has been knocked a bit.  

MrPlodd & Mrs Plodd (A&A), glad you are enjoying the wine, I am seriously considering opening the ones I have brought for our daughters wedding at the moment! I have taken your advice and sent Hymer Germany another email, polite but to the point and attached our photos. Have a good trip.


----------



## leltel

*Re: What price?*



Antonia said:


> Hi
> 
> £1475.00 for a headlamp? Really? What, is it gold plated and suitable for use on the Space Shuttle?
> 
> Either someone is having a laugh or its time to NEVER buy a Hymer.
> 
> Antonia :lol:


Don't forget the 5pence! Not a laughing matter, but if I don't laugh I will cry.......Never buy a Hymer....too late, we did !!


----------



## gaspode

leltel said:


> I believe that the lamps are the same Dave. My brother in law is an mot inspector, but he can only get a new one from Hymer Uk, Hella do not supply these to anyone else


Have a look at the Hella on-line catalogue:
http://www.hella.com/hella-uk-en/263.html

Obtain the part number and phone your local Hella agent (I used SED Ltd in Guildford). They were quite happy to supply me at as a trade counter cash customer with a part listed as an OEM Hymer item.


----------



## erneboy

As I said earlier I don't think Hella would tool up to produce something as complicated as a headlight unit for any low volume customer.

I am sure the light you want will be used on other applications although there is no certainty it is a Hella product that does seem most likely, Alan.


----------



## javea

I lifted the following information from the Hymer Club website, hope it helps:

Hella lamps

HELLA :-Tel 01295 272233
Replacement for the external lamps can be obtained from Hella dealerships. The number above will give the nearest dealer and the price and availability of the lamp or lens you may require.
Info from Nigel Abbott.

Mike


----------



## Hymie

*hella*

The lamp is made exclusively for Hymer by Hella.

I spoke with a very helpful chap at hella UK last year who confirmed this.

The same chap also told me how to adjust for lh / rh driving and saved me paying out £200+ for "adjustment"!.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## barryd

Wait a minute though. If there is a known problem with this light and there is documented evidence on here of succesful warrenty claims the n surely they are trying it on and you have every right to have it replaced foc

if it were me I would be like a dog with a bone and would produce said evidence to hymer or the dealer and ask them to explain why others have had this repair under warranty. My next step if that didn't work would be trading standard or consumer protection.

I was considering a german van but with my track record for busting stuff I may not anymore. That price is outrageous and it's terrible design as a head light is easy to break in a small shunt.

Good luck


----------



## SpeedyDux

motormouth said:


> I was waiting for someone else to question the price. But as no-one has, is that price correct? £1475 for a headlamp ???
> Blimey.


Blimey indeed!

8O 8O 8O :roll: :roll: :roll:

SD


----------



## mikeyv

I'm glad others are also appalled at the price, but I find the refusal of the manufacturer to supply direct almost as bad, if not worse - surely this amounts to price rigging?

Bearing in mind the light units propensity to self destruct, I wonder how much a good quality one would cost. 8O Scandalous.

I wouldn't touch a coach built again, or an A-class with a very long bargepole, you are at the mercy of a lot of rip off merchants imo, both with regards to pricing and availability of parts.


----------



## JockandRita

barryd said:


> if it were me I would be like a dog with a bone and would produce said evidence to hymer or the dealer and ask them to explain why others have had this repair under warranty. My next step if that didn't work would be trading standard or consumer protection.


And so would I, as a matter of principle as well as protecting myself from extortion.

Good luck Leltel.

Jock.


----------



## javea

No help to the OP at this time but for the future I would fit some protective film to the headlights. I did this when my 544SL was new, now done 20,000 miles back and forward to Spain and not had any problems with the lights - hope I haven't spoken too soon!


----------



## erneboy

Is anything here of any interest: http://www.hella.com/hella-com/assets/media_global/Caravan_Prospekt_2010_GB_HKG.pdf

Sorry if this link has already been posted, Alan.


----------



## motormouth

I can't stop thinking about this. £1475.05 for a headlight just seems absolutely absurd to me. 
I wonder what other bread and butter parts cost an arm and a leg on Motorhomes, (not just Hymer)

It may have been done before, but perhaps a section would be a good idea on this to let folk know what they might be getting into.
The recent thread on the cost of CATS was another eye opener for me.

On a personal note, I damaged the corner of the rear bumper on our Carioca. Got a quote from a CI dealer for £500 for the bumper and about £400 to have it painted and fitted.


To be honest, I am beginning to wonder if it is all worthwhile. We don't use ours that often for a variety of reasons and am seriously considering getting rid.


----------



## erneboy

Just over 900 euro for a wing mirror for my van if bought from Frankia. Needless to say I fixed the old one. I intend calling at the factory in Spain to see if I can get one direct or find a local supplier. A fair price would be £300 to £350. 

It's all the mark ups in the supply chain causing this, Alan.


----------



## mikeyv

motormouth said:


> I can't stop thinking about this. £1475.05 for a headlight just seems absolutely absurd to me.
> I wonder what other bread and butter parts cost an arm and a leg on Motorhomes, (not just Hymer)
> 
> It may have been done before, but perhaps a section would be a good idea on this to let folk know what they might be getting into.
> The recent thread on the cost of CATS was another eye opener for me.
> 
> On a personal note, I damaged the corner of the rear bumper on our Carioca. Got a quote from a CI dealer for £500 for the bumper and about £400 to have it painted and fitted.
> 
> To be honest, I am beginning to wonder if it is all worthwhile. We don't use ours that often for a variety of reasons and am seriously considering getting rid.


Great idea to highlight some of the more extreme prices, who knows, maybe somebody will be brave enough to come on here and try to justify them - just after a pig has flown over.

They get away with it partly because most such parts will be paid for by insurance companies, and if the actual manufacturer won't supply, then the van maker has a monopoly, and can charge what they like.

Re your carioca bumper, it's not JUST the price, its also the wait for it to arrive, and if it's like my 02 van, let's not get in to the chocolate box quality of the plastics.


----------



## Mrplodd

I have actually seen the light on leltel's MH. It is a very large unit which encloses all of the lights behind a toughened glass multi curved lens. Its a very complex bit of kit and like nothing I have ever seen on any other vehicle. I can accept that its a one off production run, the cost of a replacement sadly reflects the exclusivity!!

I dont think that fitting some form of film would do any good as the failure is NOT caused by impact.

Lesley I would hang fire on getting it repaired until you have exhausted all eventualities with Hymer (who you need to speak with directly) either that or tell Aviva there is a known issue and see if they will take it hope with Hymer directly.

Do a Marmite job, bite hard and keep shaking !! Hymer/Brownhills are going to try and fob you off, dont let 'em :evil: 

(go on, open a bottle. You know you really want to :twisted: :twisted: )


----------



## bigfoot

*Re: hella*



Hymie said:


> The same chap also told me how to adjust for lh / rh driving and saved me paying out £200+ for "adjustment"!.
> 
> Happy Travels
> 
> Dave


How is this done would you like to share it?


----------



## Rosbotham

Mrplodd said:


> Its a very complex bit of kit and like nothing I have ever seen on any other vehicle. I can accept that its a one off production run, the cost of a replacement sadly reflects the exclusivity!!


Hmm...not sure I buy that. Looking at pictures on t'internet, it does look to be a very complex bit of moulding. However, it also looks like the same unit used across the B-class range. Given Hymer ship approx 12000 units a year, it's low volume, but hardly bespoke. Unless the argument it that a converter wouldn't bother keeping any supplies of spares from their component manufacturers...but that'd be just plain incompetent.

Whichever way you look at it, a grand and a half for a headlight is obscene.


----------



## leltel

Hi everyone. I appreciate everyones input. I am just gobsmacked at the response I have had from BH customer service manager, non until I emailed again this afternoon and she finally sent me a list of the emails, without contact details (data protection!) word for word as follows:
I have not done anything other than cut and paste the text from my emails:

Hi Lesley
Further to your email, I appreciate the disappointment you are feelingwith regards to the decision made by Hymer. Rather than await the approval from Hymer, I have in turn sent you thestring of emails but omitted the email address information they have supplied(Data Protection Act). We will endeavour to go back to Hymer and seek a goodwill gesture claim in order that thismay possibly be overturned by them. We can’t promise you a positiveoutcome. We also appreciate the distance you would be required to travel if youwere to go to another branch of Brownhills, but you are a Brownhills customerand we do wish to look after you in the future and as such, if the need is thatyou are required to travel to another Brownhills branch, we will not charge forthe labour to have the headlight replaced. 
Assuring you of my best attention at all times. 
Kind Regards

This from the warranty expert:

Morning Michelle
This is the reply from Hymer relating toMr Smith headlamp As you can see they are not prepared tocover any costs on this issue

Hymer reply

Hi ****
car is more than 3years old. Headlight is outside the affected period, so we aren´t able to coverany costs. Sorry

This from the warranty expert:

Good Afternoon
Can you please advise if we can carry out the following workunder warranty?
Hymer Exsis –I 522
Registration *** ***
BuildNumber 51070327
Dateregistered 24/05/2008
The nearside front headlamp has shattered and requiresreplacing.
Labour 10 AW
Headlamp 1441665 X1 
I have been made aware that you may already have received arequest from ***** *** from the Swindonbranch relating to this issue.If you have already authorised this claim can you forward methe details As I have no access to there e-mails
If not can you please review and advice a.s.a.p
This customer uses the vehicle most weekends and is worriedabout the Legal position of his vehicle.
Regards

This has made my blood boil. It is not disapointment with the decision, disatisfaction with what is supposed to be a quality product. My response to the customer services manager at Newark:

Thank you M***le. 

I cannot believe a decision has been made on the age of the vehicle. That is not a suffient response from the undisclosed person. 

No consideration to the reason for the explosion has been given, please remember it did not just shatter. Or are they saying that the whole vehicle has not been built to be fit for purpose and is therefore in breach of trading standards. 

Under the freedom of information act, I am making a request for all of this docmentation in its complete form. Unless you would like to send them my email address and they can then communicate direct with me. 

We have no faith in Hymer and there are alot of people sharing our views and outrage at not only the replacent costs, but due to the number it happens to, the reliability of the brand as a whole. 

Kind regards and without prejudice

***************************************************

Sorry to my hubby who is at work and maybe reading this before I have spoken to him first. I suppose the question now is, how long should a £1500 headlamp last? 

I will not go on anymore re this matter apart from to let you guys know if we do get a turnaround from them, but do pigs fly? Even if we had some sort of protection film on, it would have not prevented this as there are no chip marks (even looking with a magnifying glass) at all, it is purley from an internal explosion in my opinion. 
Now where's that wine!


----------



## leltel

Yeahhhhh I am happy, I got the picture on  
The creases are where they have put a clear plastic film over the top


----------



## motormouth

leltel
There is the exact lamp (same part number etc) advertised on ebay from a guy in Ireland for 395 euro. I think the advert finished 2 days ago but maybe worth a call. Sorry I don't know how to do the linky thing but I am sure someone else will.


----------



## Mrplodd

Now thet (Hymer) just maight have shot themselves in the foot here !!

They have not stated that this must be due to impact damage which, I would have thought, would be the initial response!! All they have said is that the vehicle is outside the warranty period. (but only just!!)

I would still contact Hymer directly and ask them for details of how many other vehicles have suffered a similar breakage also get the details of the actual supplier of the headlamp. (probably Hella) Also check with VOSA to see if Hymer have issued any technical bulletins, or safety recalls, in respect of these lights. Worth a try (before you open the wine!!)


----------



## leltel

motormouth said:


> leltel
> There is the exact lamp (same part number etc) advertised on ebay from a guy in Ireland for 395 euro. I think the advert finished 2 days ago but maybe worth a call. Sorry I don't know how to do the linky thing but I am sure someone else will.


We were watching that and had emailed him, he was very helpful, but the part numbers are slightly different and there is no return on it.

I am now going to google VOSA and see if I can find anything on there and nope, they have not given an explanation at all!


----------



## Stanner

If there is an inherent fault the item is not fit for purpose and Brownhills (the supplier - I assume you must have bought from them as they are even replying to you) are responsible under the Sale of Goods Act for up to 6 years from date of supply.

I would just go back to them - remind them of their responsibility under the said act and point out it is up to them to recover their cost from their supplier.

Warranties are not able to override or take away your statutory rights.


----------



## JockandRita

motormouth said:


> leltel
> There is the exact lamp (same part number etc) advertised on ebay from a guy in Ireland for 395 euro. I think the advert finished 2 days ago but maybe worth a call. Sorry I don't know how to do the linky thing but I am sure someone else will.


Here you go Motormouth, maybe not Ebay, but the same vendor I reckon.
Hella Lamp 1441665 for sale

HTH

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

JockandRita said:


> Here you go Motormouth, maybe not Ebay, but the same vendor I reckon.
> Hella Lamp 1441665 for sale
> 
> HTH
> 
> Jock.


I found it on ebay, and it looks like leltel have already made enquiries about it. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Bethune

I am afraid I can confirm the price. I also had a left hand unit shatter. At the time I assumed it was stone damage on Italian roads. I went through the process of asking Hella direct but because of the licensing arrangement between Hella and Hymer (Germany) they could not supply a replacement direct. In the end I went for an insurance claim thereby affecting my no claims bonus. It was only later, on this web site, that i discovered there may have been an issue regarding a manufacturing fault specifically on the left hand units.
At no time did Brownhills advise me that there may be a manufacturing fault on the unit as you would expect a half decent dealer to do. It makes my blood boil thinking about it.
Has anyone asked the price from a German dealer ?
Philip


----------



## solaris

I bought my 2007 B524 privately earlier this year and when I went to look at it the first time the headlight was broken and covered by a plastic sheet. The owner said that it has shattered for no reason.

He had bought the van new from the Hymer Centre Dortmund and was haggling with them over its replacement under warranty. In the meantime he bought another unit off them at a cost of 800 euros. An arm and leg I thought at the time but a darn sight cheaper than £1475!. I never did find out if he was successful in getting his money back.

When I was getting the van ready for its roadworthiness test here in the Isle of Man I had to get the dipping beam altered, as they wouldnt accept the beam deflectors that were fitted. My mate who is a mechanic did the job for me and I gave him a hand as it is definately a two person job (at that price). The unit is held in by 3 allen bolts and all the electrics are on connectors so once all that is removed the unit comes out easily.

The beams are changed by moving a small lever in the bulb holder which changes the beam from right hand dip to a flat beam. The whole job took less than an hour and it sailed through the MOT (the only one it will ever have if it stays on Manx plates!)

Looking at the unit when it was out it struck me that it would be fairly easy for someone with the right equipement to make a 1/4"polycarbonate lens cover and attach it to the casing using sikoflex or similar as the original glass is held on by this method. Could be a business opportunity there maybe!

Hope this helps


----------



## leltel

I'm first in line if someone does manufactur them. PH made a one off for someone, it was a prototype only though apparently. Wish it could be done for ours. Don't want to even guess how much both the car and motor home insurance will go up by!


----------



## leltel

Arggggh......Sorry just needed to scream at this whole saga, what do they not understand by internal explosion then shattered? Why did it have photos taken at Swindon, where no evidence of chips was found, yet I am expected to provide evidence, err it's sat on my drive, your company had it straight after. Hopefully JC will help us now they are involved, fingers crossed!


----------



## rangitira

I know it's off topic , but we recently had a glass explode in the kitchen cupboard. Just heard a thud during the night, next day went to get the Cereal Bowls out , only to find shattered glass everywhere, on all three shelves. The glass was like Windscreen glass, all little tiny pieces!


----------



## BillCreer

rangitira said:


> I know it's off topic , but we recently had a glass explode in the kitchen cupboard. Just heard a thud during the night, next day went to get the Cereal Bowls out , only to find shattered glass everywhere, on all three shelves. The glass was like Windscreen glass, all little tiny pieces!


Hi,

No signs of ectoplasm, childrens heads revolving or Catholic Priests knocking on the door?


----------



## Hymie

*Headlamp Adjustment*

For Bigfoot - and anyone else interested.
Apparently -It is not necessary to remove the headlamp to adjust.

I have attached the illustration that shows the adjusting levers which are visible with a mirror once the rear rubber cap is removed from the lamp.

Happy Travels
Dave


----------



## leltel

*Update*

Well BH will not budge, huge thanks to Johns Cross whom have been a great help and continue to be. Thank you Lawrence for not minding the emails I have fired at you & we hope to come to see you soon to get the shower checked. 
In BH favour, they will take 10% off the total cost, on the other hand, they are insisting that payment is made in full before they even order a headlamp. As they are quoting a lower price, the insurance will probably favour them, if they ever give an official quote emailed on paper! Don't think payment before works are undertaken however will wash. 
Expensive lesson learnt, when purchasing a motorhome, enquire about the cost of replacement parts, might sound daft, but look whats happened here!
We have also placed an order with Lamin-x for headlamp protection film. I still do not believe that it was a stone chip, but hey, time to shut up and put up!
Thank you to everyone for your help and advice


----------



## leltel

*Resolved!!*

To everyone that gave advice and help, our headlamp has now been replaced, not by Hymer but our insurance company. 
The insurance sent us to a local firm whom got a headlamp from Hymer and fitted it yesterday for us. Although it is the end of the saga for us, I don't think it will be for Hella and Hymer. The company that replaced it are going to fight them as they have said that there is no evidence whatsoever of a stone chip, in their opinion, it is a fault. 
We have now covered both headlamps with a film from lamin-x to protect them from chips. 
Now just the shower......again! :wink:


----------



## raynipper

My initial reaction is are all modern headlamps this expensive or just Hymers?

At ridiculous replacement costs like this it would sway me towards another constructor with the same base vehicle.

Ray.


----------



## leltel

I totaly agree its a rip off. The insurance thought we were trying it on with the price, hence why they decided to choose where we went. They soon realised that the quotes we got were correct!


----------



## 113016

Can anybody tell me if the headlamp problem is still going on, or was it a faulty batch from a couple of years ago.
We have a chance of a new last years Exsis which we are interested in.
Thanks


----------



## leltel

Hi Grath, ours is a 2008 plate and did get told that that and previous years had a problem. Swindon told me before they were closed.
Hope this helps
Lel


----------



## 100kilo

Our 2010 Hymer B544 had the nearside headlamp explode whilst camping at Falmouth. Heard a bang and, thinking something like a bird or child had collided with the van took a quick recce outside. None of the panels were damaged and there was no one within 50 metres of us so I assumed it was just one of those sounds that sonded much closer than expected.

Got home a week ago and, since we had been over to France etc got round to washing the vehicle down today. Lo and behold we had the pleasure of seeing our pride and joy had suffered the same problem as the one in this post.

I had spotted it weeks ago whilst scanning the forums and, seeing that it was the same design h.lamp as my own said my little tourers "please don't let this happen to me" prayer. Shant bother using that one again. This headlamp replacement looks like costing me more than my 2 weeks trip to Brittany and typically comes just when finances could do with a long breather.

Janet and John aka 100kilo


----------



## 100kilo

rangitira said:


> I know it's off topic , but we recently had a glass explode in the kitchen cupboard. Just heard a thud during the night, next day went to get the Cereal Bowls out , only to find shattered glass everywhere, on all three shelves. The glass was like Windscreen glass, all little tiny pieces!


Had same problem in my bar. Spooked the bar maid quite badly and by the end a total of 4 pint glasses had spontaneously shattered noisily in a period of about 3 weeks.

We were baffled but luckily a friend who teaches physics explained that it is due to a manufacturing flaw during the cool down phase after they come from the kiln. A resonance starts in the surface on which the glass is placed and, when it's good and ready - bang. Spoke to the supplier who claimed he'd never heard of it and refused a refund.

Janet and John aka 100kilo


----------



## leltel

Janet and John, it dismays me to know that this is still happening.
Hymer wouldn't accept fault, despite a barrage of emails, phone calls and trips. I think it is about time they found suitable replacements and replaced the lot at their cost.
My hubby thinks it has something to do with the cooling mechanism.
Our insurance company did cover it for us, less the excess and premium on this years insurance, not a great jump mind you. Have to say though, Hymer were insistent that it was caused by a stone chip & I think that was the basis our insurance covered it on.
The fact we were stationary, had been for a while, never came into it  

Lel


----------



## Hymie

*Headlamps*

Hi lel,
This is still happening - Hymer are well aware!.

Hella have manufactured some plastic lensed replacements - but it does not seem that Hymer have taken to supplying that type yet.

We had one replaced last year - and now that has a fracture across the plastic body and i am waiting for the glass to shatter.

I am hoping to get a replacement of the newer type - or even a pair.

Happy travels

Dave


----------



## leltel

*Re: Headlamps*



Hymie said:


> Hi lel,
> This is still happening - Hymer are well aware!.
> 
> Hella have manufactured some plastic lensed replacements - but it does not seem that Hymer have taken to supplying that type yet.
> 
> We had one replaced last year - and now that has a fracture across the plastic body and i am waiting for the glass to shatter.
> 
> I am hoping to get a replacement of the newer type - or even a pair.
> 
> Happy travels
> 
> Dave


Thank you Dave

It would be good if Hymer got everyones replaced before it happens to anyone else. Can't see that happeninng though 

Good to know that Hella are taking the problem seriously though.

Lel


----------



## Topofthepops

Yup, it's still happening! I posted my experiences with 2 RHS lamp units shattering inside 12 months on our 2008 Exsis 562. Just like Bethune I assumed that the first incident was a stone (even though there was no evidence of a chip) and claimed on the insurance. It was fixed by Brownhills Preston who also discovered that the front panel had become detached from the chassis and reattached it under warranty. I thought that that was the reason for the light breaking but couldn't prove it so put the loss of no-claims down to experience. 1000 miles later in Stockholm the headlight went again, this time whilst the vehicle was parked on a site 5 weeks ago. The jury is currently out on how Hymer and Brownhills will handle this one. 
Having discovered that I am far from alone I occurs to me that we may have to raise the stakes to get Hymer to take responsibility for this fault. What do you think?


----------



## leltel

I think something needs to be done, I exhausted every avenue with Hymer without any joy though, so not sure what the next step would be. I'm keeping my fingers toes & everything else crossed that it doesn't happen again for the third time on our van!


----------



## 113016

leltel said:


> I think something needs to be done, I exhausted every avenue with Hymer without any joy though, so not sure what the next step would be. I'm keeping my fingers toes & everything else crossed that it doesn't happen again for the third time on our van!


Hi Leltel, hope you are well  
Has your light broken again after you fitted the Lamin-X film?


----------



## leltel

Grath said:


> leltel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think something needs to be done, I exhausted every avenue with Hymer without any joy though, so not sure what the next step would be. I'm keeping my fingers toes & everything else crossed that it doesn't happen again for the third time on our van!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Leltel, hope you are well
> Has your light broken again after you fitted the Lamin-X film?
Click to expand...

We are good thanks, hope you are enjoying your Exsis 

Touch wood, since the time it happened in our ownership the headlamp hasn't gone again...as it had already been replaced once before we had him, no telling what might happen as we are off to France next Thursday for 3 weeks again!

Avoiding Riscale this time though, don't want to tempt fate


----------



## 113016

leltel said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leltel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think something needs to be done, I exhausted every avenue with Hymer without any joy though, so not sure what the next step would be. I'm keeping my fingers toes & everything else crossed that it doesn't happen again for the third time on our van!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Leltel, hope you are well
> Has your light broken again after you fitted the Lamin-X film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are good thanks, hope you are enjoying your Exsis
> 
> Touch wood, since the time it happened in our ownership the headlamp hasn't gone again...as it had already been replaced once before we had him, no telling what might happen as we are off to France next Thursday for 3 weeks again!
> 
> Avoiding Riscale this time though, don't want to tempt fate
Click to expand...

Good to hear, and yes we are enjoying the Exsis and we too are off across the water soon  
Fingers crossed ours will be OK with the Lamin X  
I did hear the early models had a faulty batch, I do hope that was right.
Have a good holiday


----------



## Gretchibald

What I would be worried about, after all that trouble and expense, is getting a FAULTY replacement. How would you know if it is a good one.


----------



## leltel

Have a good time too. 

Gretchibald, that is half the problem, you don't know. But saying that I think the problem is with the cooling mechanism.
Love our Gok however, just not his headlamps! :wink:


----------



## Topofthepops

Have you contacted Trading Standards? How about the TV consumer shows? I am awaiting the response from Hymer before upping the stakes but you do seem to have exhausted all avenues - what do you have to lose?


----------



## daimlermg

Having read all this post and was thinking of buying a Hymer Exisis 562 or the longer one with wardrobe now I think its not a good idea at all.

I am also thinking of not buying a Hymer at all as it sound like you cant trust them.


Damm!! back to looking for something else. Anyone got an idea which make to trust ?

Sorry if this is a bit off topic.


----------



## bigbazza

It seems that all the current manufacturers have a lack of basic quality control procedures in place.
Just read some of the other posts on various model faults.
It amazes me after being in both mechanical and electronic engineering for 51 years.

I wonder what would happen if you made a list of faults for a particular model and said to the dealer that he must sign an agreement to take the M/h back if any of these faults occur and repay all your costs. :?: 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Topofthepops

Well we have had a knock back from Hymer as well. They blame a stone chip, this despite our Exsis only doing 1000 miles on the best roads in europe since the last headlamp was replaced! I have been driving for 45 years and these are the first headlamps that have gone -coincidence?!!! I think not. 

It seems to me that Hella, Hymer and Brownhills have a nice little earner going here out of headlamps that were either badly designed or badly built and when they fail blame a stone chip, sell another headlamp at £1500 and the insurance companies pick up the bill. Isn't that a word that begins with F.....?


----------



## Penquin

The price of that light unit is way higher than the replacements for our Swift - we have had both replaced to comply with French standards and they were less than €450 for the pair......

I would strongly suggest following Stanner's excellent advice from earlier - your contract is with the supplier as the goods were not fit for purpose. Headlamps do not suddenly explode without an underlying cause and on a parked vehicle away from anyone there are no obvious causes.......

The price represents a stunning % of the original vehicle price - on that basis replacing the whole vehicle piece by piece would cost several hundred thousand pounds......

Sadly I feel a repeat of the "juddering gearbox" sage materialising.....

irrespective of the dealer involved your contract is with them (unless you purchased using a credit card which shifts the blame to them). They are the people to chase, you are frankly not in the slightest bit concerned with Hymer's or Hella's response as your contract is with the dealer. It is up to them to pursue possible recompense from the manufacturer......

Go back to the dealer who supplied the vehicle to you and chase them, if necessary with the promise of the small claims court.....

the Data Protection Act des not get involved with your query but sadly neither does Freedom of Information since it only refers to "public bodies" and not private companies.

Perhaps the fact that Brownhills wanted payment up front reflects why they are closing branches? I do not know but it might be linked?

Maybe we should establish a poll type thread on here to seek information about how many people have experienced this sudden failure in these lights? Collecting detailed information is likely too cause a major embarrassment to Hymer at least if it becomes obvious that it is not a one-off problem........

The power of the forum is quite evident with companies facing such negative comments on a fairly freely available forum........

Dave


----------



## daimlermg

A poll is a good idea as I was / am thinking of buying a Hymer with these lights. We ought to be able to know if there is a problem with them.

At the price they are selling them I dont think its a good idea to buy a Hymer that has them fitted. If the price was realistic it would be a different matter.

Its a shame we cant have a class action like they do in the States.


----------



## Topofthepops

Sadly we bought the Hymer privately when it was a year old. I have tried contacting the previous owners with no success to date. Irrespective of the point of sale the vehicle was still under warranty and the issue is with Hymer for selling a vehicle which is not fit for purpose. 

I am pondering the next move - might be Trading standards, might be BBC Watchdog, might be Which, might be a consumer lawer, might be all of the above. Either way I now know of 10 other Hymer owners who have suffered the same problem. Some have had headlamps replaced under warranty, some have claimed on their insurance and others have had to pay out themselves. 

I do think that the Insurance industry would be interested in the this saga since they are paying for at least some of it.


----------



## daimlermg

I am going to have a look at two Hymers at the weekend and I will see if the salesman is willing to sign a document to say they will replace the lights if the have a problem for what ever reason as there is a known issue with them.
It will be an interesting discussion .


----------



## Topofthepops

Brownhills have agreed to re-submit our claim to Hymer. I have pointed out that feelings are running high in the Hymer owners community and that it would not surprise me if this problem made the national media with the consequential reputational damage if Hymer did not respond appropriately to this issue.

With a headlight out we are escaping to Greece for some sun on a plane next week. Shame we can't use the Exsis.


----------



## erneboy

Good luck with the publicity angle, it's not easy to get the media to take an interest in a topic which effects only a small number of very specialist vehicles.

I expect the insurers are taking the pragmatic approach, it's probably not worth them spending time on tackling Hymer for what they will doubtless regard as trivial sums which in any case are spread over numerous companies.

I am afraid getting redress is not easy especially when it's likely Hymer can simply maintain the stones being thrown up in the road are to blame. Even if the vehicle is parked when the headlight explodes they can say it was previously damaged by a stone. Once a company has decided to deny a fault like this it's very difficult to get them to back track.

I do admire your spirit and wish you luck, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY

Is this still happening on 'new' vans :?: 

tony


----------



## javea

GEMMY said:


> Is this still happening on 'new' vans :?:
> 
> tony


Don't know about that but read somewhere recently that Hella were showing Hymer a modified version of the headlight which had different 'glass', think it might have been polycarbonate or something like that.

Mike


----------

